# Sumador serial de 4 bits



## Wmld2007 (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola como stan necesito ayuda urgente con un circuito que no me da lo que necesito alguien me puede decir como armo un sumador serial de 8 bits con estos componentes :

74165 ( 1 )  PISO de 8 bits
74164 ( 1 )  SIPO de 8 bits
7483   ( 2 )  Sumador
7474   ( 1 )  Flip - Flop tipo D
74161 ( 1 )  Contador
7432   ( 1 )  OR
555     ( 1 )  Clock

2 Dip sw de 8 Interruptores 
1 Push Button
9 Led's

Y este fue el grafico que me dio mi prof que no c si es asi....



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje sólo puede contener infromación relacionada con tu duda/comentario


----------



## Angel Larreal (Ago 23, 2007)

dame una pista: por donde es que le tengo que meter los 16bits de entrada la coroto este que quieres ?? 
un amigo hizo uno con la diferencia en que podia usar mas 165


----------



## Fjogunefa (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola lograste montar el sumador?  es posible q me des alguna idea de como lo realizaste?


----------



## toposx (Oct 19, 2010)

cada uno de los interuptores dip los coloca a las entradas de 74165 para que combierta los datos de paralelo a serie, la salidas series de los dos 74165 la mete en las entradas de las variables del 7483, la salida carry de ese sumador tiene que pasarlo por un ff 7474 para que conserve el dato para la siguiente suma que viene es serie, por lo que la salida del 7474 tiene que pasarlo por el carry entrante de 7483, y finalmente convierte el resultado del sumandor de serie a paralelo con el 74164, por ahi el circuito lleva un un monoestable y otro aestable, para que controle los tiempos, pero se lo dejo a su imaginacion.


----------



## Macrobrain2010 (Oct 23, 2010)

saca tus funciones


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola a todos

El adjunto podría ser el sumador serial de 4 BIT's.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

